# Knott's Berry Farm w/a 2 year old?



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

Is there any point in taking my 2 year old son to Knott's Berry Farm? I haven't been since I was a child and honestly don't remember much about it. I know there is a Camp Snoopy, but is it worth the price of 2 adult admissions to go there?


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, we just went to Disneyland with our 2 year old. To our minds, if WE wanted to go, and had a good plan for the day (I had four recent guidebooks that I studied to get a good handle on the park, the rides he could go on, which ones made it easy to switch riders when you coudln't take the child, etc), then it was worth it.

It was a big bonus that he LOVED it. He'd liked it OK when he was 15 months, but this time he was really interactive and excited, and it was a lot of fun to be there with him.

I don't know if KBF is the same; all I read in the guidebook I had that included it seemed like it had a LOT of most excellent rollercoasters...but if YOU guys think you'd have a good day, despite not being able to ride all the rides together, and having to switch off (which does make your day longer!), and if the stuff in Camp Snoopy is age-appropriate for a 2 year old, then I'd say it would be worth it.

But if you are ONLY going "for him", then I might wait until he's older and old enough to go on more rides and be really interested in more attractions. But I bet you have both in mind; that it would be fun for you and he might enjoy it...with that combo, as long as you're willing and ready to be aware of his mood and not do the "we spent x dollars for this day and we're going to enjoy it if it harms us" thing, I think it's a good way to start a day at an amusement park.


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great reply! The thing is, we recently went to Disneyland and had such a blast, I am looking for the next cool place to go!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, there you go!









Do check up on what sort of Halloween decorations they have going on. While my boy is OK with the general Halloween stuff, he freaked out in the line to Haunted Mansion at Disneyland (I still insist that its normal decorations would have been fine, but the Nightmare Before Xmas they had decorating it this month took him over the edge).

So see if there are freaky decorations, if you think he might be nervous at all about it (and we weren't nervous about the decorations, but DS surprised us).

Oh, now I remember why I'm giving you this thought. We went to Seaworld, and there was a teenager near us who was wearing a souvenir shirt from KBF. It was a Halloween themed shirt, and it had THE most disgusting scary picture on it, a skull with eyes and, well, I seem to have blocked it out of my head it was so beyond gross. And my brother was WAY into heavy metal, which uses that sort of imagery all the time, so if it was bothering ME, it was gross.

I just worry that KBF is using that sort of nasty imagery right now...

Of course, if you live down there, you can go any time, LOL.

And if you live down there, definitely look into any sort of annual pass they might have. My brother, who lives in SoCal, noted that it only took something like 2 visits to Disneyland to make the Southern CA resident D'land annual pass worth it...might be similar for KBF, too! If you live down there (living outside of the area, it would require something like 5 days at Disneyland to make it worth it, and we just do one day trips from brother's house on a visit) it could definitely be used!


----------

